# Remy Presas Moment of Silence and Reflection



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2005)

This Summer I had a chance to meet with Dr. Remy P Presas the son of the late GM Remy A. Presas. He asked me to post here on Martial Talk for people to take a moment of silence for his father. I would also like to ask on his behalf, for all of us to take that moment, and also reflect upon what GM Remy Presas gave to us the Modern Arnis Community. 

His death occurred four years ago from the 28th of August, this upcoming Sunday.



Thank you and best regards to all


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2005)

.

 :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## K Williams (Aug 28, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Xequat (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 28, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 28, 2005)

....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 28, 2005)

*.*


*  :asian: *


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Seigi (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## kempomama (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## modarnis (Aug 28, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 29, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## gakusei (Aug 29, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 29, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## rompida (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 30, 2005)

.


----------



## Bester (Aug 31, 2005)

.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 31, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 31, 2005)

.


----------



## ppko (Sep 1, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2005)

.


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------

